

The Old New Thing : lock-free algorithms (part 3) - wazoox
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2011/04/15/10154245.aspx

======
wazoox
Don't miss the action packed previous parts (though they can be read
separately), too:

part 2 : opportunistic cache
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2011/04/14/10153...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2011/04/14/10153633.aspx)

part 1 : update if you can
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2011/04/13/10152...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2011/04/13/10152929.aspx)

